# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Запросы в 8.1

## mdv67

Подскажите как такой запрос из 7.7 реализовать в 8.1 УТ по регистру.накопления.продаж  и. обороты.
Если можно текст. Результаты нужны для последующего формирования ТЗ. 

Вопрос снят

----------

